# Self Insemination



## SamiAurora

Just found this part of the forum and I'm excited I'm not alone! *yay* :happydance:

Was just wondering if anyone else here was having to TTC through self insemination? :blush:

Feeling a bit alone and wanted to buddies and tips please! :)


----------



## bluerose2012

SamiAurora said:


> Just found this part of the forum and I'm excited I'm not alone! *yay* :happydance:
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone else here was having to TTC through self insemination? :blush:
> 
> Feeling a bit alone and wanted to buddies and tips please! :)

hi hun,well me and other half have just done it tonight for the first time lol wasnt as bad as i thought but we will see going to do it on sund and tuesday night hun too as im due to ovulate on the 27th


----------



## bluerose2012

ive got a thread on here if you want to joinin hun the title is


so got pots and syringes now wot


have a look if you want


----------



## silverbell30

hi samiauraora i am part off bluebells thread and think its fab !! thanks again for doing this thread babe !! join us we can all talk about everything , methods , and the highs and lows off every month and symptons we all have , it is nice to know that we can share and ask advice off eachother on this thread , and not worry what people think :thumbup: thanks again bluebell youre a star :flower: any questions samiauoroa just ask xxxxx


----------



## mamidoll

hi! ive been all over this site trying to find some At home AI buddies! its hard cuz the ladies are already in established conversations. i would love to join in if thats ok. i feel the same way. alone, nervous, excited but doubtful all at the same time! this is our first time trying it (me and hubby) i developed a condition after the traumatic birth of my 1st that has gotten worse over the last 2yrs and now i am unable to have intercourse.:nope: while im here i might as well throw a question out there that is bothering me..this is my 4th day IN A ROW of VERY positive OPKs. do i keep inseminating until they go away? (weve been doing it for about a week now and hubby is getting exhausted..LOL) have i already ovulated? so frustruated!!:shrug:

31yo

:wedding: 7/20/2007

:blue: 7/05/2009


----------



## silverbell30

hi mammidoll, its nice to have this forum to talk about this isnt it , as i have found it hard to talk to family ect ... im so sorry to here about your condtion, is there anything the doctors can do to help the situation ? i had a tramatic birth with my daughter and like you could not have sex for a long time !! i was reffered to a sex therepist which helped alot, but mine was a mentall not phiscial thing . i would keep inseminating if i was you especially if you are showing postives :thumbup: i have never had one yet so probs need some fertility testing :cry: i think you should be postive your fertility sounds good , i know what you mean by your patner getting tired doing it all the time :haha: mine is to :haha: any questions let me know its nice to talk to someone about this , we can talk about our questions , symptons and feelings together :hugs: sending lots off baby dust your way :dust: xxxxxxx talk soon


----------



## SamiAurora

silverbell30 said:


> hi samiauraora i am part off bluebells thread and think its fab !! thanks again for doing this thread babe !! join us we can all talk about everything , methods , and the highs and lows off every month and symptons we all have , it is nice to know that we can share and ask advice off eachother on this thread , and not worry what people think :thumbup: thanks again bluebell youre a star :flower: any questions samiauoroa just ask xxxxx

Silly question but how do i access the thread? :blush:


----------



## SamiAurora

I am so happy! it is nice to find ladies in the same possition, who understand.

I just feel like we're at a disadvantage and that itll take longer as we cant have sex - do I sound silly?:cry:


----------



## mamidoll

hey ladies! been super busy! hope we can cont to chat! im in my 2ww!!! the absolute earliest i could test would be a week from today..4/3..5days before AF..as she is due the 8th. :af:
hope you all are doing well! hope to hear from you soon! :dust: all around!


----------



## mamidoll

UPDATE: i recently got some info from another thread from a woman who was extremely helpful. she told me there were many other treatments for my condition!! i did not know this! obviously my dr doesnt want to take the time to research and treat it..as he has too many patients. i think i will be looking for a new dr soon!! hope you all are well!


----------



## mamidoll

SamiAurora said:


> I am so happy! it is nice to find ladies in the same possition, who understand.
> 
> I just feel like we're at a disadvantage and that itll take longer as we cant have sex - do I sound silly?:cry:

no you dont sound silly hun..and i dont think any of us are really at any kind of disadvantage. from what ive read..the chances of conceiving w/AI are 25% each cycle..same as BDing. i mean if you think about it its just like a man "you know whatting" in you..just w/ a syringe. LOL Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## SamiAurora

mamidoll said:


> SamiAurora said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy! it is nice to find ladies in the same possition, who understand.
> 
> I just feel like we're at a disadvantage and that itll take longer as we cant have sex - do I sound silly?:cry:
> 
> no you dont sound silly hun..and i dont think any of us are really at any kind of disadvantage. from what ive read..the chances of conceiving w/AI are 25% each cycle..same as BDing. i mean if you think about it its just like a man "you know whatting" in you..just w/ a syringe. LOL Good luck!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

#

Thank you! Means so much that I'm not alone :) xx

Baby dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## silverbell30

hi sami ,soz not been in touch , no i know how you feel soooo much !! i again wish that we could just do it o natural :hugs: am feeling a bit down at mo aswell coz need to move house and want so much for AF to bugger off this month :haha: if both fails im gonna be well annoyed ,ahhhhhhhhhhhh !!! soz just needed a bit of a rant :blush: how are you doing ?

hi mammidoll , how are you ? read your posts ? xx


----------



## SamiAurora

silverbell30 said:


> hi sami ,soz not been in touch , no i know how you feel soooo much !! i again wish that we could just do it o natural :hugs: am feeling a bit down at mo aswell coz need to move house and want so much for AF to bugger off this month :haha: if both fails im gonna be well annoyed ,ahhhhhhhhhhhh !!! soz just needed a bit of a rant :blush: how are you doing ?
> 
> hi mammidoll , how are you ? read your posts ? xx

Hiiiii Sliverbell30! Don't apologise we all need a rant sometimes and believe me I understand!

I was late this month so now all my cycle is messed up :( *sulks!*

I'm good, been a bit wobberly with panic attacks but otherwise good - how are you apart from AF!!! xxx

Much love and baby dust
:dust:


----------



## silverbell30

hi sami , i suffer with pannick attacks to !! its horrible isnt it !! i find it funny when my friends say " im having a pannick attack " , cos they dont understand :hugs: unless they feel like they are going crazy and all that comes with it , they have no idea :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## SamiAurora

silverbell30 said:


> hi sami , i suffer with pannick attacks to !! its horrible isnt it !! i find it funny when my friends say " im having a pannick attack " , cos they dont understand :hugs: unless they feel like they are going crazy and all that comes with it , they have no idea :thumbup: xxxx

made me giggle! It is possibly one of the worse things I have ever experienced! I have the flight tendancy too which is horrible to try and fight :(


----------



## silverbell30

i know , its funny when people say it !! i think we should set up a thread just to talk about ttc and sometimes have a good old rant :thumbup:


----------



## SamiAurora

I think we should! :D


----------



## silverbell30

just did a rant thread now , iff no one likes it nevermind , i think us all talking on this thread is good anyway , :hugs: xx


----------



## SamiAurora

This is truuuueeeee might as well add you as a friend too :D
Do you mind if I ask how old you are silverbell? xx


----------



## silverbell30

hi i dont mind , im 30 hon , you ? xx


----------



## SamiAurora

im 22, so pretty young still :)
were trying following my phantom pregnancy that ended near christmas 2010 xx


----------



## silverbell30

hi , 22 that is young which is realy good !! time is def on yourside :thumbup: im so sorry about your phantom pregnancy , the body can do horrible things cant it :hugs: xx


----------



## bluerose2012

silverbell30 said:


> hi , 22 that is young which is realy good !! time is def on yourside :thumbup: im so sorry about your phantom pregnancy , the body can do horrible things cant it :hugs: xx


not feeling hopeful this month 5dpo today not having any signs wot so ever


----------



## silverbell30

im 5dpo to and dont feel anything eithier :nope: dont no if i inserted at right time now though, cos i have more ecwm now than i did when i was meant to be ovulating :shrug: so think i have completely messed it up this month :cry:


----------



## Mom At Heart

HI All,

I'm also using the same method, nice to see some familiar 'faces' and to meet all the rest of you :flower:

Basically, we're using this method cuz DH gets panic attacks and cant really perform because of this. 

Its nice to have the support of all of you and this forum - sometimes a girl just needs that :blush:

I've been trying via this method since January... and currently am on D4 of AF .... so we will hopefully be trying again 1 week tomorrow !

:dust: to all !!


----------



## SamiAurora

Similar story here Mom At Heart I'm just waiting to ovulate :)


----------



## Mom At Heart

SamiAurora said:


> Similar story here Mom At Heart I'm just waiting to ovulate :)

Best of luck to you (and all of us) this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## SamiAurora

and youuuuu and lots of baby dust!

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Mom At Heart

Right back at cha :dust: !!!


----------



## mamidoll

SILVERBELL AND BLUEROSE:

cheer up luvs...its too early for symptoms anyways! dont count yourselves out at 5dpo..its not over till :witch: rears her ugly head!! :dust: to all! good luck ladies! :hug:


----------



## Mom At Heart

Hey,

On another thread someone suggested using a pipette instead of a syringe, and another woman suggested that the 10inch syringe was the longest you should use because you could damage your cervix or miss it completely if you use anything longer - any thoughts on this ? 

I was actually going to look for the 20ml syringe for my next cycle .... how do you guys know if you've 'passed' your cervix when you insert or if you are in the right spot ?

Feeling a bit apprehensive about the next ovulation cycle - which will be next week.... not sure which methods to try this time around ! lol.


----------



## mamidoll

Mom At Heart said:


> Hey,
> 
> On another thread someone suggested using a pipette instead of a syringe, and another woman suggested that the 10inch syringe was the longest you should use because you could damage your cervix or miss it completely if you use anything longer - any thoughts on this ?
> 
> I was actually going to look for the 20ml syringe for my next cycle .... how do you guys know if you've 'passed' your cervix when you insert or if you are in the right spot ?
> 
> Feeling a bit apprehensive about the next ovulation cycle - which will be next week.... not sure which methods to try this time around ! lol.

im kinda new at this..well really new at this AI thingy but from what ive read...if you actually pass your cervix it can be quite painful so i think that you would know. i have heard of using a pipette, i believe it allows you to get as close to the cervix as possible safely. they say to stick w/the 10ml syringe b/c that is all you really need since you only get a small amnt of baby juice, (my DH gives 2ml EXACTLY each time..LOL) there is really no need for anything bigger. i use the 10ml medicine syringe..i put it in as far as it will go comfortably..just like a tampon and slowly press the plunger once its in. like i said im really new at the AI thing but have done my best to read up on it. there is a really good site that i found www.insemination-help.com it was really helpful to me! good luck and :dust:


----------



## Firefly74

I'm going to try the self insemination soon and I got the 10ml oral syringe and preseed lubricant. I'm just wondering whether would it hurt when you insert the syringe??


----------



## Mom At Heart

mamidoll said:


> im kinda new at this..well really new at this AI thingy but from what ive read...if you actually pass your cervix it can be quite painful so i think that you would know. i have heard of using a pipette, i believe it allows you to get as close to the cervix as possible safely. they say to stick w/the 10ml syringe b/c that is all you really need since you only get a small amnt of baby juice, (my DH gives 2ml EXACTLY each time..LOL) there is really no need for anything bigger. i use the 10ml medicine syringe..i put it in as far as it will go comfortably..just like a tampon and slowly press the plunger once its in. like i said im really new at the AI thing but have done my best to read up on it. there is a really good site that i found www.insemination-help.com it was really helpful to me! good luck and :dust:

Hi Mamidoll,

Thanks for the website! Yeh, I also get about 2ml or less each time :blush: I did manage to get a 20ml syringe but its not much longer (probably just an inch longer) and its much wider :dohh: so I dont think I'll be using it. I guess I'll stick to my same 10ml syringe and just insert the preseed before hand.

:dust: to you as well :thumbup:


----------



## Mom At Heart

Firefly74 said:


> I'm going to try the self insemination soon and I got the 10ml oral syringe and preseed lubricant. I'm just wondering whether would it hurt when you insert the syringe??

Hi Firefly,

I guess it depends on every woman; if you're a bit 'tighter' down there, maybe try applying the preseed as a lubricant with your fingers so that you're moist enough before you insert - I've done this, it does help. 

Not to worry though, this whole process sounds much worse than it is. I was afraid the first time I tried it, but really, its not bad at all. Just think of getting your :bfp: and it'll make it all worth it :happydance:

Cheers!


----------



## silverbell30

hi mom at heart, how are you ? i did use the big syringe but think i will go back to 10mils as it was quite hard to insert and am a bit worried about going through the cervix :nope: how you feeling ? tww driving you crazy :growlmad: my head is in the shed :wacko:

hi mammidoll , samui , indiepops, bluebell and all , hows your journey going this month to ? is the tww if your there yat , driving you crackers :wacko: xxxxxx


----------



## silverbell30

hiya, the syringe does not hurt realy, i use a bit off concieve plus lube to help it get up there :blush: any questions hon just ask :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mom At Heart

silverbell30 said:


> hi mom at heart, how are you ? i did use the big syringe but think i will go back to 10mils as it was quite hard to insert and am a bit worried about going through the cervix :nope: how you feeling ? tww driving you crazy :growlmad: my head is in the shed :wacko:
> 
> hi mammidoll , samui , indiepops, bluebell and all , hows your journey going this month to ? is the tww if your there yat , driving you crackers :wacko: xxxxxx

Hey Silverbell, nice to see you back again :hugs:

I'm actually just finished AF, and waiting to ovulate next week :happydance: Fingers crossed that it works out this month - I'm going to try alternating between the 10ml syringe and using the preseed applicator itself to insert the baby juice :blush:. It cant hurt to get a bit further up I think !? I dunno... gosh, I just want whatever it is to work ! lol. 

How are you feeling in the 2ww ? Any symptoms yet ?


----------



## Indiapops

Hey ladies, 

I hope you are all doing well,,,
I have used a pipette ... I did this whist using a speculum for a better view and it allows you to place the spem inside the opening of the cervix ... the pipette will go in by a couple of mm ... apparently it can give the swimmers a little head start.... 

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## mamidoll

silverbell30 said:


> hi mom at heart, how are you ? i did use the big syringe but think i will go back to 10mils as it was quite hard to insert and am a bit worried about going through the cervix :nope: how you feeling ? tww driving you crazy :growlmad: my head is in the shed :wacko:
> 
> hi mammidoll , samui , indiepops, bluebell and all , hows your journey going this month to ? is the tww if your there yat , driving you crackers :wacko: xxxxxx

hi silverbell and others! yea the 2ww is driving me mad!!! i just want it to be done :bfp: or :witch: LOL. all the symptoms ive had have gone except the irritability (normal) and the on/off sore bbs (not so normal). im 11dpo but have a long luteal phase so im still 5 days from AF!! 3 bfns so far. im feeling out. :cry: a lil suggestion to those of you afraid you will have trouble getting the syringe in..at the risk of giving TMI, i will tell you what i do..oh yeah and im not sure if you are AI w/a partner or by yourself, either way, this should help..ok..it is suggested that you have an orgasm after the sperm is inserted so the cervix can dip down and pick it up, so what i have my DH do (or you can do it yourself) is get me as close to "o" as i can while the sperm is liquifying when im almost there i have my DH stop doing whatever he is doing (LOL) and draw up the :spermy: and then insert the syringe..this makes your vagina more open and lubricated and it slides in very very easily (trust me it works, i have a condition that makes it hard to get anything in there..hence the AI) then i let my DH finish what he was doing or you can until you get to "o". sorry if its TMI but it does take the fear of it being painful away!! GL ladies!!!


----------



## silverbell30

hi mammidoll , i know how you feel!! i have realy sore boobs now for about 3 days and am realy gassy :blush: my body is messing with my pregnancy head :wacko: i always have sore boobs before af though so its probs nothing:nope:


----------



## mamidoll

silverbell30 said:


> hi mammidoll , i know how you feel!! i have realy sore boobs now for about 3 days and am realy gassy :blush: my body is messing with my pregnancy head :wacko: i always have sore boobs before af though so its probs nothing:nope:

you never know!!!!!! keep ++++ thoughts! i know its hard though! grrrrr...:growlmad: all we can do is wait :coffee:

:hugs:


----------



## SamiAurora

1DPO today, 12 days to go!


----------



## mamidoll

GL sami!! FX'd

well ladies the :witch: got me this morning. :cry: she's 3 days earlier than i expected too! :devil: but i vary from 30-34 day cycles. i only had a 12 day LP this month..last month i had a 15 day LP..wtf??!! anyone else have this going on? i dont know if ive always been like this or not. all i know is that in 2004 i came off my BC (depo shot) it took about 3 months for AF to come back and about another 6 months for it to get regular again. since then i've NEVER missed a period except for when i was pg w/DS. we were NTNP so i wasnt paying attention to my cycles, ov, LP and all that. :help:
anyways im actually more ok with the :witch: being here than i thought i would be. im just glad my 2ww is over and i can start fresh again this month..im not in that 2ww limbo anymore. LOL. im ordering my opks today..also im am going to try pre-seed and use the softcups to prevent :spermy: leakage. ON TO THE NEXT!! 

:dust: to all you lovelies!!


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> GL sami!! FX'd
> 
> well ladies the :witch: got me this morning. :cry: she's 3 days earlier than i expected too! :devil: but i vary from 30-34 day cycles. i only had a 12 day LP this month..last month i had a 15 day LP..wtf??!! anyone else have this going on? i dont know if ive always been like this or not. all i know is that in 2004 i came off my BC (depo shot) it took about 3 months for AF to come back and about another 6 months for it to get regular again. since then i've NEVER missed a period except for when i was pg w/DS. we were NTNP so i wasnt paying attention to my cycles, ov, LP and all that. :help:
> anyways im actually more ok with the :witch: being here than i thought i would be. im just glad my 2ww is over and i can start fresh again this month..im not in that 2ww limbo anymore. LOL. im ordering my opks today..also im am going to try pre-seed and use the softcups to prevent :spermy: leakage. ON TO THE NEXT!!
> 
> :dust: to all you lovelies!!

 hi guys ive got 12 days luteal last month and im assuming the same this month as i got positive opk same cd as last month got bfn yesterday af due tomoz having mild cramps today thought i had ib yesterday but not to sure now think it was all in my head as it was just a tiny dot of blood when i wiped deffo feel af gonnna show but always next month dont know what else to try as we ai 23rd,24th,25th and 27 got positive on the 25th cant do anymore


----------



## bluerose2012

As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred.

Symptoms of Luteal Phase Defect

A short menstrual cycle
Low progesterone
Disrupted body basal temperatures after ovulation
Odd symptoms during luteal phase such as low back pain, bleeding and loose stools

i have loose stool during the time after ive ovulated and back ache so looks like it will never happen for me


but just been reading somewhere else saying that if your lp if longer then 10 days ur ok omg im getting so confused


----------



## SamiAurora

mamidoll said:


> GL sami!! FX'd
> 
> well ladies the :witch: got me this morning. :cry: she's 3 days earlier than i expected too! :devil: but i vary from 30-34 day cycles. i only had a 12 day LP this month..last month i had a 15 day LP..wtf??!! anyone else have this going on? i dont know if ive always been like this or not. all i know is that in 2004 i came off my BC (depo shot) it took about 3 months for AF to come back and about another 6 months for it to get regular again. since then i've NEVER missed a period except for when i was pg w/DS. we were NTNP so i wasnt paying attention to my cycles, ov, LP and all that. :help:
> anyways im actually more ok with the :witch: being here than i thought i would be. im just glad my 2ww is over and i can start fresh again this month..im not in that 2ww limbo anymore. LOL. im ordering my opks today..also im am going to try pre-seed and use the softcups to prevent :spermy: leakage. ON TO THE NEXT!!
> 
> :dust: to all you lovelies!!

Thank you! I'm keeping everything crossed! :D

Oh noooo how dare AF show! *waggles finger disapprovingly* not sure I can be much more help tho, I've aways been regular - 25 day cycle,guess im lucky? :shrug:

I might get softcups next month. Each little :spermy: is precious ;)


----------



## SamiAurora

bluerose2012 said:


> As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred.
> 
> Symptoms of Luteal Phase Defect
> 
> A short menstrual cycle
> Low progesterone
> Disrupted body basal temperatures after ovulation
> Odd symptoms during luteal phase such as low back pain, bleeding and loose stools
> 
> i have loose stool during the time after ive ovulated and back ache so looks like it will never happen for me
> 
> 
> but just been reading somewhere else saying that if your lp if longer then 10 days ur ok omg im getting so confused

oh no huni dont give up hope! perhaps a trip to the GP if your worried? :( xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## bluerose2012

SamiAurora said:


> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred.
> 
> Symptoms of Luteal Phase Defect
> 
> A short menstrual cycle
> Low progesterone
> Disrupted body basal temperatures after ovulation
> Odd symptoms during luteal phase such as low back pain, bleeding and loose stools
> 
> i have loose stool during the time after ive ovulated and back ache so looks like it will never happen for me
> 
> 
> but just been reading somewhere else saying that if your lp if longer then 10 days ur ok omg im getting so confused
> 
> oh no huni dont give up hope! perhaps a trip to the GP if your worried? :( xxx :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

yea think ill ask doc is 12 day lp is ok


----------



## SamiAurora

let us know how it goes babes xxxx


----------



## mamidoll

bluerose2012 said:


> As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred.
> 
> Symptoms of Luteal Phase Defect
> 
> A short menstrual cycle
> Low progesterone
> Disrupted body basal temperatures after ovulation
> Odd symptoms during luteal phase such as low back pain, bleeding and loose stools
> 
> i have loose stool during the time after ive ovulated and back ache so looks like it will never happen for me
> 
> 
> but just been reading somewhere else saying that if your lp if longer then 10 days ur ok omg im getting so confused

i wouldnt worry too much unless your LP goes under 12. ive read anything from 12-16 days is a normal LP. As long as you fall in that bracket i think you are good. 10 days is too short and would most likely cause infertility b/c implantation can take 6-12 days. i dont have any of those symptoms during my LP though..i have cramping and backaches during o but i've never noticed it during my LP. i get loose stools also sometimes but its only with the cramps after AF shows and doc says its hormones that cause it. you already have one child correct? did you have trouble conceiving? were you keeping track of your cycles and LP then? im just asking cuz its obvious you CAN get pg so thats a good thing. like i said i have nothing to compare to cuz i was NTNP. it is very rare that my cycle is 30 days..it happens but rarely..i usually stay b/t 32-34 so i was pretty shocked to see her this AM. Good luck and let us know how it all goes okay! :dust:

sami- FX'd for your :bfp: on the 12th keep us posted hunny! lemme know how the softcups work for you..i hope i wont have a problem getting them in there...kinda nervous bout that! :-k :dust:

HAPPY EASTER!!!:bunny: (to those that celebrate)


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred.
> 
> Symptoms of Luteal Phase Defect
> 
> A short menstrual cycle
> Low progesterone
> Disrupted body basal temperatures after ovulation
> Odd symptoms during luteal phase such as low back pain, bleeding and loose stools
> 
> i have loose stool during the time after ive ovulated and back ache so looks like it will never happen for me
> 
> 
> but just been reading somewhere else saying that if your lp if longer then 10 days ur ok omg im getting so confused
> 
> i wouldnt worry too much unless your LP goes under 12. ive read anything from 12-16 days is a normal LP. As long as you fall in that bracket i think you are good. 10 days is too short and would most likely cause infertility b/c implantation can take 6-12 days. i dont have any of those symptoms during my LP though..i have cramping and backaches during o but i've never noticed it during my LP. i get loose stools also sometimes but its only with the cramps after AF shows and doc says its hormones that cause it. you already have one child correct? did you have trouble conceiving? were you keeping track of your cycles and LP then? im just asking cuz its obvious you CAN get pg so thats a good thing. like i said i have nothing to compare to cuz i was NTNP. it is very rare that my cycle is 30 days..it happens but rarely..i usually stay b/t 32-34 so i was pretty shocked to see her this AM. Good luck and let us know how it all goes okay! :dust:
> 
> sami- FX'd for your :bfp: on the 12th keep us posted hunny! lemme know how the softcups work for you..i hope i wont have a problem getting them in there...kinda nervous bout that! :-k :dust:
> 
> HAPPY EASTER!!!:bunny: (to those that celebrate)Click to expand...

dint have any probs getting preggers first time but she is 19 lol im 40 now lol well the witch showed dead on time she was here when i woke up this morning might give up on it getting fed up of witch showing every month, dont know what else i can do we covered all my fertile window last month still didnt work


----------



## mamidoll

dont give up doll!! i covered all my fertile window too and i still got AF! remember its only a 25 percent chance each cycle! i know how frustrating it is honey. i found out a week before we started AI last month that ANOTHER friend of mine is pg w/an "oops" baby. :nope: thats the 5th person in my circle of friends to get pg without trying since we started in october! I HATE IT! im tired of pretending to be happy for them when they say...omg we werent planning this but i guess it was meant to be..grrrrr :growlmad: all my friends on on their 3rd babies w/children 9/10yo and here i am 31 w/a 2yo just now ttc #2..i purposely waited till i was in my late 20s to start BDing w/o BC but now im thinking..maybe i shoulda had a baby w/my first husband when i was 23 instead of waiting...i hated his guts though after a year so i dont know how it woulda panned out..:rofl: just keep thinking positive thoughts..we decided we ARENT going to buy opks this month and just AI and TRY (if possible) to :sex: like every other or every 2 nites this month and see what happens..maybe itll take off the stress and itll happen!! ill keep ya in my thoughts!!


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> dont give up doll!! i covered all my fertile window too and i still got AF! remember its only a 25 percent chance each cycle! i know how frustrating it is honey. i found out a week before we started AI last month that ANOTHER friend of mine is pg w/an "oops" baby. :nope: thats the 5th person in my circle of friends to get pg without trying since we started in october! I HATE IT! im tired of pretending to be happy for them when they say...omg we werent planning this but i guess it was meant to be..grrrrr :growlmad: all my friends on on their 3rd babies w/children 9/10yo and here i am 31 w/a 2yo just now ttc #2..i purposely waited till i was in my late 20s to start BDing w/o BC but now im thinking..maybe i shoulda had a baby w/my first husband when i was 23 instead of waiting...i hated his guts though after a year so i dont know how it woulda panned out..:rofl: just keep thinking positive thoughts..we decided we ARENT going to buy opks this month and just AI and TRY (if possible) to :sex: like every other or every 2 nites this month and see what happens..maybe itll take off the stress and itll happen!! ill keep ya in my thoughts!!


aww thanks hun well im trying to increase my ewcm this month also going to use softcups and bd every other day this month instead of every day gl to us hun and hope atleast one of us gets our bfp but would love it if we both got our bfp we could be bump buddies lol xx


----------



## silverbell30

hi mammidoll and bluebell sorry af came ,its realy frustrating isnt it :growlmad: im due on the 12th but think af will come early as have terrible pmt :growlmad: hope af does come early now , so can concentrate on next month ?

are you ladies both gonna try soft cups this month ? want to try but a bit scared off how to get it up there and back out :blush:

sorry havent replied till now had a shit couple off days !! basically a close friend off mine rang me last week and asked if i was free all day next week cos she needed to go to hospital ,which she has had to do alot latley for a blood thing. 
anyway cutting a long story short on way to hosp she told me she was having an abortion and didnt want to be on her own, so i sat with her from half nine till 5 o clock waiting for it to happen, whilst watching all the other ladies with new borns. 

dont get me wrong i believe every woman has the right to do this, but she knows about my fertility proplems and how much i want a baby am i being a bit silly ? my patner was furious and said i should knock her frienship on the head ? 

anyhow sorry about the rant , how are you ladies feeling? lets hope for a bfp next cycle :hugs:


----------



## bluerose2012

silverbell30 said:


> hi mammidoll and bluebell sorry af came ,its realy frustrating isnt it :growlmad: im due on the 12th but think af will come early as have terrible pmt :growlmad: hope af does come early now , so can concentrate on next month ?
> 
> are you ladies both gonna try soft cups this month ? want to try but a bit scared off how to get it up there and back out :blush:
> 
> sorry havent replied till now had a shit couple off days !! basically a close friend off mine rang me last week and asked if i was free all day next week cos she needed to go to hospital ,which she has had to do alot latley for a blood thing.
> anyway cutting a long story short on way to hosp she told me she was having an abortion and didnt want to be on her own, so i sat with her from half nine till 5 o clock waiting for it to happen, whilst watching all the other ladies with new borns.
> 
> dont get me wrong i believe every woman has the right to do this, but she knows about my fertility proplems and how much i want a baby am i being a bit silly ? my patner was furious and said i should knock her frienship on the head ?
> 
> anyhow sorry about the rant , how are you ladies feeling? lets hope for a bfp next cycle :hugs:

well babe if that was me i wouldnt have gone..if she knows what your going to to try and have a baby and she wants you to go with her while she gets rid of hers id have killed her im deffo using softcups this month i too was still am worried about getting then out but someone told me its easy all u need to do is insert finger and hook it out lol ill let you know im going to pratice when mine come lol


----------



## silverbell30

hi bluerose, yeh i would not have said yes if she had told me before it was to late ie - arriving at the hosp :growlmad:

anyway rang docs today to find out my blood results and was told have to see the doctor as my hormones are very low :nope: so feeling a bit dis heartned at the mo :nope: anyway how are you today ? :thumbup:


----------



## SamiAurora

silverbell30 said:


> hi mammidoll and bluebell sorry af came ,its realy frustrating isnt it :growlmad: im due on the 12th but think af will come early as have terrible pmt :growlmad: hope af does come early now , so can concentrate on next month ?
> 
> are you ladies both gonna try soft cups this month ? want to try but a bit scared off how to get it up there and back out :blush:
> 
> sorry havent replied till now had a shit couple off days !! basically a close friend off mine rang me last week and asked if i was free all day next week cos she needed to go to hospital ,which she has had to do alot latley for a blood thing.
> anyway cutting a long story short on way to hosp she told me she was having an abortion and didnt want to be on her own, so i sat with her from half nine till 5 o clock waiting for it to happen, whilst watching all the other ladies with new borns.
> 
> dont get me wrong i believe every woman has the right to do this, but she knows about my fertility proplems and how much i want a baby am i being a bit silly ? my patner was furious and said i should knock her frienship on the head ?
> 
> anyhow sorry about the rant , how are you ladies feeling? lets hope for a bfp next cycle :hugs:

I'm thinking of trying soft cups in a few months (but hopefully I'll get my :bfp: before then!), but I'm also worried about the same issue! Will have to let me know how you get on!

That's a bit out of order! Does she know you're TTC?! Oh huni :hugs: :(

I've got at least 8 days to go before I can test this month, so still hope!

Bluebell and silver bell thinking of adding you as TTC buddies in my signature if that's ok with you ladies? :)


----------



## bluerose2012

SamiAurora said:


> silverbell30 said:
> 
> 
> hi mammidoll and bluebell sorry af came ,its realy frustrating isnt it :growlmad: im due on the 12th but think af will come early as have terrible pmt :growlmad: hope af does come early now , so can concentrate on next month ?
> 
> are you ladies both gonna try soft cups this month ? want to try but a bit scared off how to get it up there and back out :blush:
> 
> sorry havent replied till now had a shit couple off days !! basically a close friend off mine rang me last week and asked if i was free all day next week cos she needed to go to hospital ,which she has had to do alot latley for a blood thing.
> anyway cutting a long story short on way to hosp she told me she was having an abortion and didnt want to be on her own, so i sat with her from half nine till 5 o clock waiting for it to happen, whilst watching all the other ladies with new borns.
> 
> dont get me wrong i believe every woman has the right to do this, but she knows about my fertility proplems and how much i want a baby am i being a bit silly ? my patner was furious and said i should knock her frienship on the head ?
> 
> anyhow sorry about the rant , how are you ladies feeling? lets hope for a bfp next cycle :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking of trying soft cups in a few months (but hopefully I'll get my :bfp: before then!), but I'm also worried about the same issue! Will have to let me know how you get on!
> 
> That's a bit out of order! Does she know you're TTC?! Oh huni :hugs: :(
> 
> I've got at least 8 days to go before I can test this month, so still hope!
> 
> Bluebell and silver bell thinking of adding you as TTC buddies in my signature if that's ok with you ladies? :)Click to expand...


silverbell im sorry bout that hun but im sure they will sort things for you



and yes hun its ok if u add me


----------



## Mom At Heart

silverbell30 said:


> hi bluerose, yeh i would not have said yes if she had told me before it was to late ie - arriving at the hosp :growlmad:
> 
> anyway rang docs today to find out my blood results and was told have to see the doctor as my hormones are very low :nope: so feeling a bit dis heartned at the mo :nope: anyway how are you today ? :thumbup:

Hi Silverbell,

Dont lose hope, keep thinking positive thoughts - it can only help :thumbup:

Sending good vibes your way :flower:


----------



## mamidoll

hi ladies..sorry ive been away for a bit..kinda stressful around here lately! hope everyone is doing well.

i too am nervous about the softcups, i havent even gotten them b/c of that issue. i dont know how i am going to get them out. i have a high cervix anyways and its hard for me to check CP so im concerned i wont be able to get it out. i think im just going to forget it. i didnt get opks this month either, my car broke down and i cant get to the store, i can take the bus but its silly just to make the trip for opks, i can order them but they wont be here in time as im due to o between the 21-23. so starting monday i think we are just going to AI every other day and then everyday from 21-23. 

silverbell- i TOTALLY dont think you are being silly. i had a friend like that..she was literally getting abortions every three months..no lie. i had to cut her off. i cant stand people throwing away babies like trash. yes i do believe in the right to choose but choose wisely..dont use it as a form of BC..if you dont want babies then use BC!!! i was just saying not that long ago that im so SICK and tired of my friends getting pregnant w/OOPS babies and im tired of pretending to be happy for them when they say.."oh we are just so surprised we werent expecting this!" UGH! all my friends know im trying desperately to get pg right now. since october when we first started ttc ive had 5 friends get pregnant w/oops babies..5!! i had to cut myself off for awhile cuz i couldnt stand the updates, ultrasound photos etc. it felt like they were rubbing it in my face. like haha we werent even trying and we are having a baby. anyways.

hope everyone is well. i will be around when i can. all you ladies hang in.

:dust:


----------



## SamiAurora

mamidoll said:


> hi ladies..sorry ive been away for a bit..kinda stressful around here lately! hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> i too am nervous about the softcups, i havent even gotten them b/c of that issue. i dont know how i am going to get them out. i have a high cervix anyways and its hard for me to check CP so im concerned i wont be able to get it out. i think im just going to forget it. i didnt get opks this month either, my car broke down and i cant get to the store, i can take the bus but its silly just to make the trip for opks, i can order them but they wont be here in time as im due to o between the 21-23. so starting monday i think we are just going to AI every other day and then everyday from 21-23.
> 
> silverbell- i TOTALLY dont think you are being silly. i had a friend like that..she was literally getting abortions every three months..no lie. i had to cut her off. i cant stand people throwing away babies like trash. yes i do believe in the right to choose but choose wisely..dont use it as a form of BC..if you dont want babies then use BC!!! i was just saying not that long ago that im so SICK and tired of my friends getting pregnant w/OOPS babies and im tired of pretending to be happy for them when they say.."oh we are just so surprised we werent expecting this!" UGH! all my friends know im trying desperately to get pg right now. since october when we first started ttc ive had 5 friends get pregnant w/oops babies..5!! i had to cut myself off for awhile cuz i couldnt stand the updates, ultrasound photos etc. it felt like they were rubbing it in my face. like haha we werent even trying and we are having a baby. anyways.
> 
> hope everyone is well. i will be around when i can. all you ladies hang in.
> 
> :dust:

I know EXACTLY how you feel!

And I completely agree with what you're saying about BC! Really angers me!

Hope all is well and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you this cycle!

I have at least 4 days to go until I can test though I've had lots of symptoms, but don't know if it's all in my head? :shrug:


----------



## Mom At Heart

HI All,

Sorry I"ve been a bit MIA, just had a lot going on lately. 

Anyways.. I'm in my TWW now... 5dpo.... this cycle we tried :sex: every other day instead of everyday - fxed that this does the trick this month. 

So far, no symptoms though... :nope:

I too was debating the use of softcups this month, but honestly am a bit scared to try and get them up there and out again :blush:. I think I have a higher than normal cervix... so I dunno, I"m still hesitant. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well :flower:

Fxed and :dust: to everyone !!


----------



## bluerose2012

Mom At Heart said:


> HI All,
> 
> Sorry I"ve been a bit MIA, just had a lot going on lately.
> 
> Anyways.. I'm in my TWW now... 5dpo.... this cycle we tried :sex: every other day instead of everyday - fxed that this does the trick this month.
> 
> So far, no symptoms though... :nope:
> 
> I too was debating the use of softcups this month, but honestly am a bit scared to try and get them up there and out again :blush:. I think I have a higher than normal cervix... so I dunno, I"m still hesitant.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well :flower:
> 
> Fxed and :dust: to everyone !!

just ordered mine but not bit worried,went for a smear the other day and my doc sed she want to do an internal and she struggled to find my cervix but hey ill still give it a go and if i cant get it out ill go docs lol


----------



## mamidoll

hi girls!
hope everyone is well! Fx'd for the TWWaiters! we are going to do our first AI of this cycle tonight. FF says im not due to ovulate till 21-24th but i have TONS of EWCM..its not stretchy though so i dont know wtf is going on..LOL. :shrug: i went to the $store and got 2opks. i took one on monday which was CD10 it was -..so im thinking i will try again friday. but just to be safe we are going to AI tonight, skip tomorrow night, then AI up until the 24th and maybe the 25th for "insurance" LOL. the 25th will be CD19 and last month i o'd on CD18. im actually hoping i o a little earlier this month b/c i only had a 12day LP last cycle. im trying not to think about it too much, i havent been temping and the only reason i know about my CM is because there was globs of it on the toilet paper for the past 2 days (TMI). i dont feel like im o'ing though, not hungry, not moody, no o pains and i usually get LOTS of o pains. so well see, maybe not concentrating on it so much will make me lucky! :thumbup: well enough rambling for me. good luck to everyone where ever you are in your cycles!! :hug:


----------



## Indiapops

Hey ladies... I hope you are all doing well. I see some of you are on your 2ww, where is everyone else on their cycle???
I'm 3dpo today so I've been trying to stay off the internet as I'm avoiding symptom spotting as much as I can this month.. but its sooooo hard... 

I have used the soft cups again this cycle, I usualy think they are easy to use but must admitt I did struggle on one of they days, I won't go into how... but let's just say it didn't go into positon lol.. it was fine the other days... so maybe I wasn't paying enough attention.

Anyway I won't be around much this cycle so I wish all of you....all the luck in the world... and look forward to seeing some happy news from you all in the near future xx


----------



## SamiAurora

Hey huni,

I believe bluerose2012 is :)


----------



## bluerose2012

SamiAurora said:


> Hey huni,
> 
> I believe bluerose2012 is :)

i used the softcup and yeeeeeeeeeeeah i got it out no prob lol


----------



## moonhippie

Hey Girls, newbie (in a way) here. My dh has azoospermia so he has no sperm at all. We did 5 at home AI's via frozen anonymous donor sperm and had one bfp (twins lost them at 8wks) that was AI #2. Then we waited the 3 months they tell you to wait and did 3 more AI's with frozen and had no luck. Switched to IUI (unmedicated) and ended up with a chemical the second round in. Dr suggested doing a medicated cycle now with frozen donor and IUI but has also said there is nothing wrong with me at all esp since ive already conceived once. SO we asked a very close friend and he has graciously and most happily agreed to be a known donor for us. We just finished 3 AI's with fresh sperm. I DO use softcups, i used them the cycle i conceived with frozen DS as well. They are not hard to put in or pull out and keep everything nice and close to your cervix. It is also helpful if you can make yourself orgasm after you put it in to help your cervix suck the semen up towards it.
So i guess i am now in my 2ww!


----------



## mamidoll

welcome moonhippie :wave: sorry to hear about your troubles and loss, best of luck to you this time!!

hi to all my other ladies! where is everyone in their cycles? according to my last cycle and FF im "supposed" to o tomorrow but says its possible i could have on saturday and i think i might have done just that. i had TONS of ewcm from wed-fri and a very + opk on thurs afternoon, i also had a big temp spike the next morning. so we've been :sex: AIing since then. my cycles vary so i might just be having a shorter cycle this month. i had NO o pains this cycle and i usually get them ALOT. anyways still trying not to obsess and let nature do as much as it can after the AI's. the good thing about it is that i CANT obsess about symptoms cuz i have no idea how many dpo i am! LOL. :shrug: i could already be 1-2dpo or not have o'd yet! we'll see what happens. hope everyone is well!! :dust:


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> welcome moonhippie :wave: sorry to hear about your troubles and loss, best of luck to you this time!!
> 
> hi to all my other ladies! where is everyone in their cycles? according to my last cycle and FF im "supposed" to o tomorrow but says its possible i could have on saturday and i think i might have done just that. i had TONS of ewcm from wed-fri and a very + opk on thurs afternoon, i also had a big temp spike the next morning. so we've been :sex: AIing since then. my cycles vary so i might just be having a shorter cycle this month. i had NO o pains this cycle and i usually get them ALOT. anyways still trying not to obsess and let nature do as much as it can after the AI's. the good thing about it is that i CANT obsess about symptoms cuz i have no idea how many dpo i am! LOL. :shrug: i could already be 1-2dpo or not have o'd yet! we'll see what happens. hope everyone is well!! :dust:

morning mami well im ovulating later the normal lol normally get a pos on cd 15 now on cd17 line started getting darker yesterday but still wasnt pos,will test later today had pains yesterday thought so positve maybe just not showing idk,we ai on 22nd and lastnight and will tomoz morning too easier in the morning for us to ai oh always knackered at night bless him but i dont mind a bit of morning touchy feeling lol


----------



## mamidoll

fingers x'd for you doll. i know the poor DH's get so worn out by this time! :rofl: im so frustrated now. why is it that i get my opk like 4 days before i actually ovulate. it happened last month too. i thought i had already o'd but i had wicked o pains today and another temp spike..my last temp spike was from 97.1 to 97.9 that was my temp on the day of +opk, but today when i was feeling the pains i temped and got a spike to 98.1 when my temp was back to 97.6 so im sooo confused. DH is going to be exhausted when he gets in from work tonite and i told him last nite was it for awhile but i think im going to have to coax him..LOL..i already texted him a warned him :rofl: so much for trying to let nature take its course this month!
AND just a lil sidebar..im sooo pissed off at one of my friends..she got preg w/an "oopsie" in feb and i found out today that she is still smoking cigs..so mad at her. :growlmad: she knows my issues right now and she is pissing me off more and more each month.
:hug: and :dust:


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> fingers x'd for you doll. i know the poor DH's get so worn out by this time! :rofl: im so frustrated now. why is it that i get my opk like 4 days before i actually ovulate. it happened last month too. i thought i had already o'd but i had wicked o pains today and another temp spike..my last temp spike was from 97.1 to 97.9 that was my temp on the day of +opk, but today when i was feeling the pains i temped and got a spike to 98.1 when my temp was back to 97.6 so im sooo confused. DH is going to be exhausted when he gets in from work tonite and i told him last nite was it for awhile but i think im going to have to coax him..LOL..i already texted him a warned him :rofl: so much for trying to let nature take its course this month!
> AND just a lil sidebar..im sooo pissed off at one of my friends..she got preg w/an "oopsie" in feb and i found out today that she is still smoking cigs..so mad at her. :growlmad: she knows my issues right now and she is pissing me off more and more each month.
> :hug: and :dust:

ss bout that hun mates hey no consideration lol well im pissed with oh i had a pos opk yesterday knew we needed to ai either last night or this morning did he do it NO fuming with him and when i was sat downstairs crying all he said was "whats up" in my head im like you dont fooking know so looks like ill be out this month once again only ai on sunday morning n monday night i had really bad pains all yesterday so even if we ai tonight ill have missed it
hope u get your bfp this month hun xx


----------



## Indiapops

Hey ladies, how are you all getting on ??? X


----------



## bluerose2012

Indiapops said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all getting on ??? X

nothing to report from me lol only 3dpo ticker wrong lol af type cramps thats it


----------



## mamidoll

@bluerose- sorry i havent been around. so busy. dont count yourself out!!! sperm can live for 3-5days and when you get a +opk you still have 24-48hrs till you o. also the egg can live for up to 24hrs so even if you AI like 3days after your +opk you still have a chance!!! just a question and if its too personal you can tell me so but when its time for you and OH to AI do you have him go and do it himself or do you "help" him. i find my DH is more into it when i "help" him rather than have him do it himself. he says theres no fun in it if he does it himself. maybe that will make yours more receptive to it? :shrug: i got my fx'd for you hun!!!
Who else is in the TWW here? my symptoms are same as last month so im not feeling to optimistic..the only thing different i notice is that my CM has not dried up. it usually dries up or goes watery and its slightly creamy..maybe its a good sign. trying not to think about it. hope you all are well!!


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> @bluerose- sorry i havent been around. so busy. dont count yourself out!!! sperm can live for 3-5days and when you get a +opk you still have 24-48hrs till you o. also the egg can live for up to 24hrs so even if you AI like 3days after your +opk you still have a chance!!! just a question and if its too personal you can tell me so but when its time for you and OH to AI do you have him go and do it himself or do you "help" him. i find my DH is more into it when i "help" him rather than have him do it himself. he says theres no fun in it if he does it himself. maybe that will make yours more receptive to it? :shrug: i got my fx'd for you hun!!!
> Who else is in the TWW here? my symptoms are same as last month so im not feeling to optimistic..the only thing different i notice is that my CM has not dried up. it usually dries up or goes watery and its slightly creamy..maybe its a good sign. trying not to think about it. hope you all are well!!

hi hun sometime he will do it his self but most of the time ill help him hun,


----------



## Babymacsmum

Hey ladies, I just found this forum and wanted to let u know that it can work. I've just found out I am pregnant . I am 4 weeks & 4 days today :) we used self insemination this time , and I am also on clomid coz I did not ovulate on my own, and didn't have a period at all from coming off the pill. 2nd time ovulating/ trying we got pregnant! My husband had a low sperm count and most of it was abnormal, n with me not ovulating we thought we had no hope. My advice is to relax, take ur mind off it by reading a book, I downloaded meditation apps (Andrew Johnson) and listened to them everynight. Goodluck to u all, MSG me if u want to chat about anything xxx


----------



## bluerose2012

Babymacsmum said:


> Hey ladies, I just found this forum and wanted to let u know that it can work. I've just found out I am pregnant . I am 4 weeks & 4 days today :) we used self insemination this time , and I am also on clomid coz I did not ovulate on my own, and didn't have a period at all from coming off the pill. 2nd time ovulating/ trying we got pregnant! My husband had a low sperm count and most of it was abnormal, n with me not ovulating we thought we had no hope. My advice is to relax, take ur mind off it by reading a book, I downloaded meditation apps (Andrew Johnson) and listened to them everynight. Goodluck to u all, MSG me if u want to chat about anything xxx

awww thats brill new hun contrats to u and your partner.......ive just give up hope ive had test done and come bk normal levels and said im ovulating but still nothing happening we used softcups this month but dont think they have made any diffarence


----------



## Babymacsmum

I ovulated around day 18 of my cycle which is really late for me, so from day 1 past ovulation i just had really sore nipples (sorry to say) 7dpo i had sharp pains on my left side, every time i got up on the couch and i actually said to my husband, if i am implanting it has to be now coz this is weird. from 7dpo to about 9dpo i started feeling a little off, and was getting waves of nausea and was really hot when it was a freezing cold day. On 10dpo i had a migrain, bloated, fever and i started spotting light brown cm , only when i wiped, and was coming out very creamy in large amounts but was brown. I usually spot brown b4 getting my period so i knew it was coming for sure. 11dpo i woke up and took a test that i had sitting in my cupboard and it was the only 1 left and brought off the internet and it came up very light, just could see it.( i didnt believe it) then i went and brought more and it came up again, by 14dpo the line was very dark. 

thats all i felt really. xxx


----------



## Indiapops

I got my bfp saturday..good luck ladies xx


----------



## bluerose2012

Indiapops said:


> I got my bfp saturday..good luck ladies xx

wtg hun congrats what symptoms did u have hun x


----------



## Indiapops

The only thing I noticed was cramps from 8dpo.. but it was like a shooting pain .. that was quite intense lasting seconds.. I'm still getting it now.. & sore boobs that woke me up in the night.. from 11dpo.. but I figured it was all down to AF.. Im off to see my gp soon can not wait.. as he told there was no proof it would work...... Xxx


----------



## bluerose2012

Indiapops said:


> The only thing I noticed was cramps from 8dpo.. but it was like a shooting pain .. that was quite intense lasting seconds.. I'm still getting it now.. & sore boobs that woke me up in the night.. from 11dpo.. but I figured it was all down to AF.. Im off to see my gp soon can not wait.. as he told there was no proof it would work...... Xxx

what way did you try hun if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Mom At Heart

Hi All,

Congrats to those who got the :bfp: !!! YAY :)

I'm still hesitant to use softcups, havent tried that yet. Went to the doc for my yearly exam and asked if my cervix was high or abnormal, etc. She said no, and that everything is all based on luck :shrug:. Hopefully next month is lucky for all of us :thumbup:

Needless to say the :witch: showed this month, so I'm now on CD4 and awaiting my next OV window. 

Positive vibes to all ! :flower:


----------



## Indiapops

First day I put it straight into the soft cup.. 2nd day.. I put half in the syringe, inseminated ..put the rest in the cup and put it straight in .. the only thing I changed was I took soy..x


----------



## bluerose2012

Indiapops said:


> First day I put it straight into the soft cup.. 2nd day.. I put half in the syringe, inseminated ..put the rest in the cup and put it straight in .. the only thing I changed was I took soy..x

well thats what i did to put straight into sorftcup and inserted right away twice with hips raised on cusion and last try hipes raised again but with leg up against wall lol


----------



## moonhippie

Hey ladies! congrats to the BFP's! Im 12dpo. refusing to test as i hate seeing the blank spot where the second line ought to be. We ended up doing 3 insems 2 days before O, 1 day and then day of. I think we pretty much covered our bases. I also use the softcups and love them. Only symptoms are irritability (nothing new if AF is on her way), cramping on and off for about 5 or 6 days now and i had some brown spotting yesterday which was very weird for me as i NEVER spot prior to my period showing up. Breasts are a bit tender but only if you push in on them. lol.

Guess i should know soon...i usually have a 12/13 day LP...so she'll either be here tomorrow or friday.

GL to those of you also in your 2ww!


----------



## bluerose2012

moonhippie said:


> Hey ladies! congrats to the BFP's! Im 12dpo. refusing to test as i hate seeing the blank spot where the second line ought to be. We ended up doing 3 insems 2 days before O, 1 day and then day of. I think we pretty much covered our bases. I also use the softcups and love them. Only symptoms are irritability (nothing new if AF is on her way), cramping on and off for about 5 or 6 days now and i had some brown spotting yesterday which was very weird for me as i NEVER spot prior to my period showing up. Breasts are a bit tender but only if you push in on them. lol.
> 
> Guess i should know soon...i usually have a 12/13 day LP...so she'll either be here tomorrow or friday.
> 
> GL to those of you also in your 2ww!

gl hun


----------



## mamidoll

hi ladies!! :wave: congrats on the :bfp:'s YAY for you guys!! best of luck! 

well i honestly have no idea how many dpo i am cuz in march i o'd on CD18 but this month i got a +opk on CD13 and FF says i possible o'd on CD15..so going by that i would be 12dpo..so...just for the hell of it i decided to take a test. to my surprise i got the faintest of faint lines on a $ store test!!! i thought i was seeing things but DH confirmed that he saw it too! its def not an evap line cuz it came up before the time limit was up. i just got back from the drugstore w/a better test so im waiting to have to pee! :rofl: if this test confirms it then i know i am 12dpo for sure!

im so anxious/nervous/hopeful. last month when i tested the tests were white as the driven snow so fx'd!! 

GL to everyone else and i will keep you updated! :dust: to all!!


----------



## mamidoll

well ladies i took an ANSWER early detection test about an hour ago and there it was clear as a bell a :bfp:!!!!!!!! cue me in total and utter SHOCK!! :yipee: i have so many emotions going on right now! praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> hi ladies!! :wave: congrats on the :bfp:'s YAY for you guys!! best of luck!
> 
> well i honestly have no idea how many dpo i am cuz in march i o'd on CD18 but this month i got a +opk on CD13 and FF says i possible o'd on CD15..so going by that i would be 12dpo..so...just for the hell of it i decided to take a test. to my surprise i got the faintest of faint lines on a $ store test!!! i thought i was seeing things but DH confirmed that he saw it too! its def not an evap line cuz it came up before the time limit was up. i just got back from the drugstore w/a better test so im waiting to have to pee! :rofl: if this test confirms it then i know i am 12dpo for sure!
> 
> im so anxious/nervous/hopeful. last month when i tested the tests were white as the driven snow so fx'd!!
> 
> GL to everyone else and i will keep you updated! :dust: to all!!

omg hun i hopw its a bfp mine bfn i feel like giving up keep me informed hun xxx


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> well ladies i took an ANSWER early detection test about an hour ago and there it was clear as a bell a :bfp:!!!!!!!! cue me in total and utter SHOCK!! :yipee: i have so many emotions going on right now! praying for a sticky bean!!

yayyyyyyyy congrats hun xx really pleased for u


----------



## mamidoll

thanks bluerose! im so nervous right now..hope it sticks! dont give up hon!! i know how discouraging it is though..i do. it'll happen. we were actually ready to take a break for a few months cuz we ran into some financial troubles so we were gonna stop until we got it situated but i guess god had other plans. LOL..so you see..it happens when you least expect it. i barely even though about it this month!

for everyone else wanting to know what i did different and what my symptoms are here goes:
i only took 2 $ store opks and then AI for about 5 days in a row. i didnt give it a second thought after that. the ONLY reason i tested is cause AF is due soon and i have no products so i wanted to know if i should by them or not..i really didnt think i was gonna get a bfp! i actually thought i was only 8dpo!!
as far as symptoms i really had none. the only thing that was making me suspicious was that my CM never dried up. its usually dries up after o but it turned creamy/watery and i constantly felt wet. i've had LOTS of AF like cramps so i was sure she was coming. i did notice more back,hip and legs cramps though. also very tired but not able to sleep at night. i've been HUNGRY but thats normal for me before AF anyways. for the last 2 days though i've been having TERRIBLE hot flashes. that's it though. nothing majorly different!


----------



## Indiapops

mamidoll said:


> well ladies i took an ANSWER early detection test about an hour ago and there it was clear as a bell a :bfp:!!!!!!!! cue me in total and utter SHOCK!! :yipee: i have so many emotions going on right now! praying for a sticky bean!!

That's fantastic... Congratulations xxx


----------



## bluerose2012

So hum when did u ai hun need hope sick of bfn all the time gonna try pressed this month along with the softcups what days during fertile window Hun so I can try that


----------



## mamidoll

awe :awww: dont give up. it was really strange how it happened..i usually have long cycles 30-34 days. Last month i o'd on CD18. so on CD10 i took an opk...just cuz i was dying to POAS..LOL..it was neg of course. on CD12 i notice TONS i mean TONS of EWCM..i usually dont notice it..i mean (TMI ALERT) there was so much it would hang out after i went to the bathroom! they next day (CD13) i had it again..i only had one opk left and i wasnt planning on using it cuz it was only CD13 but the EWCM had me wondering..so i took it that morning and it was VERY +. DH and i AI'd about an hour later before he went to work..we con't to AI for the next 4 days for a total of 5 days. I o'd on CD15 making me 12dpo yesterday when i got my bfp. i didnt use preseed or anything..i actually didnt need to cuz i had so much EWCM and im CONVINCED that's what did it!! so i would def try the pre seed if i were you to help the :spermy: stick and swim. LOL. the only thing i did was put my hips on pillows and lay w/my legs up for 15 mins after each AI..i always do that. Good luck..you aren't out yet! Praying for your :bfp:


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> awe :awww: dont give up. it was really strange how it happened..i usually have long cycles 30-34 days. Last month i o'd on CD18. so on CD10 i took an opk...just cuz i was dying to POAS..LOL..it was neg of course. on CD12 i notice TONS i mean TONS of EWCM..i usually dont notice it..i mean (TMI ALERT) there was so much it would hang out after i went to the bathroom! they next day (CD13) i had it again..i only had one opk left and i wasnt planning on using it cuz it was only CD13 but the EWCM had me wondering..so i took it that morning and it was VERY +. DH and i AI'd about an hour later before he went to work..we con't to AI for the next 4 days for a total of 5 days. I o'd on CD15 making me 12dpo yesterday when i got my bfp. i didnt use preseed or anything..i actually didnt need to cuz i had so much EWCM and im CONVINCED that's what did it!! so i would def try the pre seed if i were you to help the :spermy: stick and swim. LOL. the only thing i did was put my hips on pillows and lay w/my legs up for 15 mins after each AI..i always do that. Good luck..you aren't out yet! Praying for your :bfp:

i never notice ewcm so was planing of using either conceive plus or pressed caouldnt make my mind up which one


----------



## moonhippie

Hey girls! Congrats Mamidoll!! i ALSO just got my bfp! this was our first cycle using a known donor so fresh semen over the frozen we have previously been using. I am about 14/15 dpo and a FRER this am came up with a faint of visible +. Its darker than any lines i got last cycle with my chemical so i am trying to be optimistic that this is a true bfp. The clear blue digital still says "not pregnant" but i am not going to worry about another one of those for a few days.
right now i am just hoping this is a true bfp, that it sticks and that its in the right spot. thats not too much to ask for, is it? hah.

i didn't really have any symptoms aside from cramping on and off from about 8dpo or so on. i honestly thought AF was going to show early as i had a tiny bit of brown cm on 11dpo, but now i guess i can say it must have been implantation spotting. BB's are a tad tender but nothing outrageous. Im going to wait till monday to pee on another frer and see if its darker than book an apt with my ob.gyn.


----------



## bluerose2012

moonhippie said:


> Hey girls! Congrats Mamidoll!! i ALSO just got my bfp! this was our first cycle using a known donor so fresh semen over the frozen we have previously been using. I am about 14/15 dpo and a FRER this am came up with a faint of visible +. Its darker than any lines i got last cycle with my chemical so i am trying to be optimistic that this is a true bfp. The clear blue digital still says "not pregnant" but i am not going to worry about another one of those for a few days.
> right now i am just hoping this is a true bfp, that it sticks and that its in the right spot. thats not too much to ask for, is it? hah.
> 
> i didn't really have any symptoms aside from cramping on and off from about 8dpo or so on. i honestly thought AF was going to show early as i had a tiny bit of brown cm on 11dpo, but now i guess i can say it must have been implantation spotting. BB's are a tad tender but nothing outrageous. Im going to wait till monday to pee on another frer and see if its darker than book an apt with my ob.gyn.

congrats im due today or tomoz just cramping but not as much as i normally do and bbs normally hurt for a few days before af but there not doing did a hpt on 9dpo which was thursday and was the usual bfn but alway next time


----------



## moonhippie

Bluerose, maybe you tested too early. I forced myself to wait till 14/15dpo this cycle and today is 15dpo if i O'd on cd 14 and 14dpo if i O'd on cd 15 (i think i O'd overnight between the two so its a hard call) and my bpf was a faint line on a FRER. I had a chemical last month and it was much fainter...so i am hoping this is a sticky baby!


----------



## bluerose2012

moonhippie said:


> Bluerose, maybe you tested too early. I forced myself to wait till 14/15dpo this cycle and today is 15dpo if i O'd on cd 14 and 14dpo if i O'd on cd 15 (i think i O'd overnight between the two so its a hard call) and my bpf was a faint line on a FRER. I had a chemical last month and it was much fainter...so i am hoping this is a sticky baby!

Yes but I've only got an 11-12 day lp Hun so should have showed up by now


----------



## moonhippie

ah. My LP is ususally 12/13 so i understand. I hope next cycle is your bfp then keep your chin up. I've been at this nearly 3 years with a m/c a chemical and now another bfp (that i HOPE sticks and makes it the 9 months!) you'll get your baby!


----------



## mamidoll

moonhippie- yay congrats on your :bfp: praying for a sticky for you!!

bluerose- i would DEF go w/the preseed or conc plus..they are the same from what i understand. i never notice EWCM either..that's what made this cycle so different. im convinced the EWCM did it for us..so def try it!!

CB had a combo pack on sale at the drug store yesterday and my POAS addict self couldnt resist. the one was a +/- test..the + came up almost right away and was pretty dark (14dpo)..the 2 answer tests and $store tests i took at 12dpo were light and came up around 2mins. then i took the CB digi PREGNANT! yay! im 15dpo today so i would pretty much say its official. will call the dr. at the end of this week when my period wouldve been over..they wont see me till 8wks anyways! 

GL ladies! :dust:


----------



## mamidoll

bluerose2012 said:


> moonhippie said:
> 
> 
> Bluerose, maybe you tested too early. I forced myself to wait till 14/15dpo this cycle and today is 15dpo if i O'd on cd 14 and 14dpo if i O'd on cd 15 (i think i O'd overnight between the two so its a hard call) and my bpf was a faint line on a FRER. I had a chemical last month and it was much fainter...so i am hoping this is a sticky baby!
> 
> Yes but I've only got an 11-12 day lp Hun so should have showed up by nowClick to expand...

not necessarily...implantation takes 6-12 days..you could implanted yesterday or the day before n it's not producing enough HcG to give u a +! you can even implant today!! i just happened to implant exactly on day 6 but everyone is different!! dont give up. it's not over till the :witch: comes!!


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonhippie said:
> 
> 
> Bluerose, maybe you tested too early. I forced myself to wait till 14/15dpo this cycle and today is 15dpo if i O'd on cd 14 and 14dpo if i O'd on cd 15 (i think i O'd overnight between the two so its a hard call) and my bpf was a faint line on a FRER. I had a chemical last month and it was much fainter...so i am hoping this is a sticky baby!
> 
> Yes but I've only got an 11-12 day lp Hun so should have showed up by nowClick to expand...
> 
> not necessarily...implantation takes 6-12 days..you could implanted yesterday or the day before n it's not producing enough HcG to give u a +! you can even implant today!! i just happened to implant exactly on day 6 but everyone is different!! dont give up. it's not over till the :witch: comes!!Click to expand...

Well she's not here yet but boobs getting more sore now so just a matter of time. Got sent home from work last night my right eye went really funny and I couldn't see out of it properly started with a banging head it was so bad never had a head like it migrant or I think it could have been very high blood pressure don't ever want head like that again


----------



## mamidoll

hmmm..sorry bout your headache but couldve been a good thing..maybe test again in the am if she doesnt show..f'xd :af:


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> hmmm..sorry bout your headache but couldve been a good thing..maybe test again in the am if she doesnt show..f'xd :af:

Gotta wait till payday lol Friday it's gonna killme but atleast it will give af chance to arrive haha


----------



## mamidoll

:rofl: i know what you mean! but at least if you make it till payday without AF you have a better chance of getting a :bfp:


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> :rofl: i know what you mean! but at least if you make it till payday without AF you have a better chance of getting a :bfp:

Think she will arrive todayy
Af cramps have be weird until now. Now there more like af
Is about to show boobs well sore now but it was nice to be late and think lol am I preggers lol always next time


----------



## mamidoll

awe..but she hasnt come yet right? fingers still x'd for you! i kept thinkin AF was coming cuz i had LOADS of AF like cramps n still do! i think you are preggers!


----------



## Indiapops

I had af cramps too and I still do.. everything I had did feel like af was going to show so you never know ... im keeping everything crossed .. for you hun.. I dont post much but I do read my subscribed threads lol :)


----------



## bluerose2012

mamidoll said:


> awe..but she hasnt come yet right? fingers still x'd for you! i kept thinkin AF was coming cuz i had LOADS of AF like cramps n still do! i think you are preggers!

she arrived at teatime yesterday hun


----------



## Pixie2982

hey sorry to interupt a gret confo but what is an early detection test? and congrats to all BFP's


----------



## mamidoll

bluerose- sorry hun..always this month! try the preseed or conceive plus this month!!

india- i still have lots of af cramps too..glad im not the only one!

pixie- an early detection test is the one where you can test for pregnancy 5 days before your missed period..you still only have like a 50% chance of getting a + but i got one 2 days before.


----------



## moonhippie

I had a chemical. Blood HCG showed a reading of 8. i had a 6 last month, so thats 2 chemicals in a row for me. Dr was utterly useless. I managed to talk him into giving me a script for progesterone and i am trying femara this cycle with AI and known donor. will see how that goes.


----------



## mamidoll

where is everyone?


----------



## mamidoll

moonhippie- so sorry :cry: better luck to you next cycle honey!

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL MOMS, MOMS TO BE and TRYING TO BE MOMS!! :cake:


----------



## mamidoll

moonhippie- when did you have your blood test..was it shortly after your bfp?? i havent been to the dr.s yet..wont go until NEXT tuesday..not this tuesday coming..just curious.


----------



## silverbell30

hi ladies , have not been on for ages as moved house and had to wait for a new internet connection to be fitted and went with a new provider arghh !!!!!! MAMMIDOLL CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## silverbell30

MAMMIDOLL CONGRATS :happydance: INDIPOPPS CONGRATS:happydance: AND ALL OTHER BFP CONGRATS:happydance: i am so happy for you all :hugs: how are you all feeling ? i am still ttc , bluerose how are you doing ? mom at heart ? all other ladies ?


----------



## bluerose2012

silverbell30 said:


> MAMMIDOLL CONGRATS :happydance: INDIPOPPS CONGRATS:happydance: AND ALL OTHER BFP CONGRATS:happydance: i am so happy for you all :hugs: how are you all feeling ? i am still ttc , bluerose how are you doing ? mom at heart ? all other ladies ?

hi hun not on here much now only every now and then ntnp if it happens it happens if it dont it dont lol ttc was making me ill so had to stop putting all the pressure on myself


----------



## silverbell30

hi hon , i know excatly how you feel , ttc was making mw ill to for a while i felt like a zombie , i was just walking around thinking about nothing but ttc , it even started to effect my realtionship :dohh: im still ttc but trying to be more relaxed , decided when af arrives will have loads off beers cos i couldnt do that if i was preggers :haha: seriously though im here if you want to chat :hugs:


----------



## Mom At Heart

silverbell30 said:


> MAMMIDOLL CONGRATS :happydance: INDIPOPPS CONGRATS:happydance: AND ALL OTHER BFP CONGRATS:happydance: i am so happy for you all :hugs: how are you all feeling ? i am still ttc , bluerose how are you doing ? mom at heart ? all other ladies ?

HI Silverbell,

Nice to see you back on here :) Yeh this is still taking over my life :wacko: lol. We are in the middle of moving right now (and will be for the next few weeks), but we still tried this cycle... I'm 3dpo right now... crossing my fingers and hoping that it happens for us ! Was reading on fertilityfriend that the best days are 2-3 days before ov and the day of ov - so we tried that. Lets see !

Hope things are going well with you :)

:dust: to all !!!!!!!


----------



## silverbell30

hi mom at heart how are you ? im in shock as i have been ttc for over two years and yesterday got a bfp :cloud9: i am so sure that is was the b6 i was taking as it gave me loads more ecwm which i hardly ever have . are you in the tww yet ? get some b6 im sure that it helped me , let mw know how you are xxx


----------



## Indiapops

silverbell30 said:


> hi mom at heart how are you ? im in shock as i have been ttc for over two years and yesterday got a bfp :cloud9: i am so sure that is was the b6 i was taking as it gave me loads more ecwm which i hardly ever have . are you in the tww yet ? get some b6 im sure that it helped me , let mw know how you are xxx

Yay congratulations ...that's fantastic news.. Xxx

I took b6 with soy xx


----------



## Mom At Heart

silverbell30 said:


> hi mom at heart how are you ? im in shock as i have been ttc for over two years and yesterday got a bfp :cloud9: i am so sure that is was the b6 i was taking as it gave me loads more ecwm which i hardly ever have . are you in the tww yet ? get some b6 im sure that it helped me , let mw know how you are xxx

Hi Silverbell ! 

CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :hugs: !!!!! Thats awesome news :) I was actually thinking of you the other day... so glad to hear everything worked out !! :happydance:

So is this the first cycle you started taking b6 ... is it only b6 or the combo B vitamins 

Did you do anything else differently, did you still lie down for 30 mins with hips raised or do anything else, n did u use the 10ml syringe or a longer one (im still doubtful that its short :-S)

Im at the end of my 2ww, AF is due on saturday, and my temps have come down to my coverline along with all my cramps... so yeh, im sure im out this cycle again :cry:. 

Onto month 7 of ttc for me... 

So happy for your news :) :) Do keep us posted with your journey !!

:flower:


----------



## Mom At Heart

silverbell30 said:


> hi mom at heart how are you ? im in shock as i have been ttc for over two years and yesterday got a bfp :cloud9: i am so sure that is was the b6 i was taking as it gave me loads more ecwm which i hardly ever have . are you in the tww yet ? get some b6 im sure that it helped me , let mw know how you are xxx

Sorry! Forgot to ask if you were also using preseed along with the b6


----------



## bluerose2012

ok congrats silver hun glad u got ur bfp and what is this b6 and where do i get it from lol


----------



## silverbell30

hiya sorry i havent been on the computer for a while how are you all, congrats indipops :happydance::happydance: hi mom at heart , hope your ok ? hi bluerose , well i only took the b6 at the beginning of june and i think its amazing , not only did i have ecwm which is a shocker for me but it increased my lp to, which was also an issue with me :thumbup: i also took folic acid and a bcomplex but i took these before , im postive b6 was the key , bluerose i bought it from superdrug but they also sell it the health shops like holland and barret , let me know if you get it babe , mom at heart i didnt realy do anything diffrent but did inseminate 5 times this time :blush: two seperate days before ovulation, :blush:inseminated day of ovulation and then had a day off then iseminated the next day , day off again then inseminated the next day again :wacko: sorry does that make any sense ? :blush: i did use the 10mil syringe and layed there elevated for about 30 mins after , but i didnt use preseed this month just cos the b6 gave me ecwm , wow sorry ladies have i bored you with my rambaling :blush: let me know how you all are xxxxx


----------



## bluerose2012

silverbell30 said:


> hiya sorry i havent been on the computer for a while how are you all, congrats indipops :happydance::happydance: hi mom at heart , hope your ok ? hi bluerose , well i only took the b6 at the beginning of june and i think its amazing , not only did i have ecwm which is a shocker for me but it increased my lp to, which was also an issue with me :thumbup: i also took folic acid and a bcomplex but i took these before , im postive b6 was the key , bluerose i bought it from superdrug but they also sell it the health shops like holland and barret , let me know if you get it babe , mom at heart i didnt realy do anything diffrent but did inseminate 5 times this time :blush: two seperate days before ovulation, :blush:inseminated day of ovulation and then had a day off then iseminated the next day , day off again then inseminated the next day again :wacko: sorry does that make any sense ? :blush: i did use the 10mil syringe and layed there elevated for about 30 mins after , but i didnt use preseed this month just cos the b6 gave me ecwm , wow sorry ladies have i bored you with my rambaling :blush: let me know how you all are xxxxx

omg im so pleased for you hun im sort of trying but he dont know it lol im keeping track of when im due to ovulate but hard to get him to dtd as hes always knackered lmao but it will work one day ill try the b6 next time only managed to dtd early hours friday morning and didnt ov till mon/tue so not gonna happen this time not sure of my lp now was 12 days but my peroids have gone from 28 days to an avarage of 31 day the site i use mymonthlycycles have said and avarage of 29 day cycle used to ov cd16 but really not sure now anyway ill keep u informed hun and congrats again hun how far are you silverbell


----------



## Mom At Heart

Hi again,

Thanks for the info Silverbell. How are you feeling ? Do you have any symptoms ?? 

I dunno about the B6 b/c I heard it does increase the LP and currently mine is normal, so I'm not sure if it would help or hurt to mess that up :S Ugh... I wish there was a simple answer.

My OV is coming up next week.... i think we will inseminate every other day this time - and see if that does the trick. 

I'm also considering IVF.... have any of you tried it ? suggestions ? pros / cons ?


----------



## 2have4kids

silverbell30 said:


> hiya sorry i havent been on the computer for a while how are you all, congrats indipops :happydance::happydance: hi mom at heart , hope your ok ? hi bluerose , well i only took the b6 at the beginning of june and i think its amazing , not only did i have ecwm which is a shocker for me but it increased my lp to, which was also an issue with me :thumbup: i also took folic acid and a bcomplex but i took these before , im postive b6 was the key , bluerose i bought it from superdrug but they also sell it the health shops like holland and barret , let me know if you get it babe , mom at heart i didnt realy do anything diffrent but did inseminate 5 times this time :blush: two seperate days before ovulation, :blush:inseminated day of ovulation and then had a day off then iseminated the next day , day off again then inseminated the next day again :wacko: sorry does that make any sense ? :blush: i did use the 10mil syringe and layed there elevated for about 30 mins after , but i didnt use preseed this month just cos the b6 gave me ecwm , wow sorry ladies have i bored you with my rambaling :blush: let me know how you all are xxxxx

Ok I'm totally new to the self insemination concept, you put a syring in your own cervix with who's semen? I can barely stand a nurse doing an iui never mind doing one myself!!! Wholly heaven, did it hurt and just how exactly does this all work? :shock:


----------



## Indiapops

2have4kids said:


> silverbell30 said:
> 
> 
> hiya sorry i havent been on the computer for a while how are you all, congrats indipops :happydance::happydance: hi mom at heart , hope your ok ? hi bluerose , well i only took the b6 at the beginning of june and i think its amazing , not only did i have ecwm which is a shocker for me but it increased my lp to, which was also an issue with me :thumbup: i also took folic acid and a bcomplex but i took these before , im postive b6 was the key , bluerose i bought it from superdrug but they also sell it the health shops like holland and barret , let me know if you get it babe , mom at heart i didnt realy do anything diffrent but did inseminate 5 times this time :blush: two seperate days before ovulation, :blush:inseminated day of ovulation and then had a day off then iseminated the next day , day off again then inseminated the next day again :wacko: sorry does that make any sense ? :blush: i did use the 10mil syringe and layed there elevated for about 30 mins after , but i didnt use preseed this month just cos the b6 gave me ecwm , wow sorry ladies have i bored you with my rambaling :blush: let me know how you all are xxxxx
> 
> Ok I'm totally new to the self insemination concept, you put a syring in your own cervix with who's semen? I can barely stand a nurse doing an iui never mind doing one myself!!! Wholly heaven, did it hurt and just how exactly does this all work? :shock:Click to expand...

You don't have to put it into your cervix..just inside covering the cervix. although you can put it into the opening of the cervix with a pipette..I've done both but conceived with just a syringe..
Who's sperm?? If your in a relationship and your partner has healthy sperm you would use his..or in my case donor sperm


----------



## silverbell30

hi bluerose how you doing ? im about 6-7 weeks now am realy scared, just feel like something is going to go wrong , did you say you got hold of the b6 in the end ? hi mom at heart how are you ? i know how you feel the whole process is mentaliy exhausting !! i was thinking that ivf would probs be the last option for me , but the witing list is sooo long , youre realy young though so time is on your side babe , did you say you in your early 20,s ? im sure it will happen like me when you least expect it , how long did you say you have been trying for ? have you had any tests done at the docs ? sorry for all the questions :wacko:


----------



## Mom At Heart

silverbell30 said:


> hi bluerose how you doing ? im about 6-7 weeks now am realy scared, just feel like something is going to go wrong , did you say you got hold of the b6 in the end ? hi mom at heart how are you ? i know how you feel the whole process is mentaliy exhausting !! i was thinking that ivf would probs be the last option for me , but the witing list is sooo long , youre realy young though so time is on your side babe , did you say you in your early 20,s ? im sure it will happen like me when you least expect it , how long did you say you have been trying for ? have you had any tests done at the docs ? sorry for all the questions :wacko:

Hi Silverbell...
Dont be scared - nothing will go wrong :flower: have faith, everything will turn out just fine :) :) Do keep us updated with your journey :hugs:
I'm not that young... I'm turning 33 this year, we are on our 7th month of officially trying. This weekend is OV... so now's the time ! lol. 
I've done the blood tests for my hormone levels, which came out normal. DH will be going for a SA in a couple of weeks.... and I'm meeting with my gyne after that to discuss the next options (IUI, IVF,etc). She told me to pursue those options at 8 months. So yeh..... I dunno. I'm kinda bummed about that, but dont know what else to do. 
Keep ur fingers crossed for me this cycle ;-)
:hugs:


----------



## bluerose2012

silverbell30 said:


> hi bluerose how you doing ? im about 6-7 weeks now am realy scared, just feel like something is going to go wrong , did you say you got hold of the b6 in the end ? hi mom at heart how are you ? i know how you feel the whole process is mentaliy exhausting !! i was thinking that ivf would probs be the last option for me , but the witing list is sooo long , youre realy young though so time is on your side babe , did you say you in your early 20,s ? im sure it will happen like me when you least expect it , how long did you say you have been trying for ? have you had any tests done at the docs ? sorry for all the questions :wacko:

hi hun im getting the b6 tomoz if i find it told fella what i was up to and hes fine with it he just dont want to know when im ovulating that way its less pressue on him to dtd ill keep u informed hun and dont worry im sure everything will be fine with u and bump


----------



## Mom At Heart

Hi ladies...

Any updates ? how are you all doing ?

:)


----------



## bluerose2012

Mom At Heart said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Any updates ? how are you all doing ?
> 
> :)

hi hun well just started b6 dont know how long i have to take it for lol not going to be a good month for trying this month my fertile window is from 20th july but fella got his appointment through for his sperm test and its on the 24th typical we cant have any sex or anything for 3 days before so can only dtd 20th and 24 after hes had it done but then sperm wont be strong enough but theres always next month depending on what his sperm test says xx


----------



## adroplet

cd7 and will be doing at home AI for the 3rd time. have been using preseed and soft cups along with fertility meds. IUIs just didnt work....just made me broke.

Any advice will be appreciated! thanks.


----------



## Mom At Heart

bluerose2012 said:


> Mom At Heart said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...
> 
> Any updates ? how are you all doing ?
> 
> :)
> 
> hi hun well just started b6 dont know how long i have to take it for lol not going to be a good month for trying this month my fertile window is from 20th july but fella got his appointment through for his sperm test and its on the 24th typical we cant have any sex or anything for 3 days before so can only dtd 20th and 24 after hes had it done but then sperm wont be strong enough but theres always next month depending on what his sperm test says xxClick to expand...

Hi Bluerose :)

Its great that you started the B6, I'm sure you will get some benefit from that.... I'm a bit hesitant to start since my LP is normal and I"m afraid of messing that up. 

Having said that, this month for me was a bit weird, I'm charting and FF said taht I OV on day 11 instead of my normal day 14/15.... which is odd... I think I OV day 13 this cycle and timed everything around day 14/15... so I'm hoping I'm not out, b/c if it really was on day 11 - then I would have missed the window :( 

Even if you dtd on the 20 and 24, I still think you have a good chance :) My DH's test is tomorrow !! lol. My fertile window was last week tho.... fxed that both of our DH's results come back favourable :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Mom At Heart

adroplet said:


> cd7 and will be doing at home AI for the 3rd time. have been using preseed and soft cups along with fertility meds. IUIs just didnt work....just made me broke.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated! thanks.

Welcome :flower:

Sorry to hear that IUI didnt work..... my gyne told me to try that if I dont get preg by the 8th month, which is now :( So i have an apt to see her next week to inquire and possibly start that route. I dunno, I'm a bit apprehensive about that. 

I've been doing AI at home... using preseed as well... keep your hips elevated for 30 mins after... try and have an O after you inseminate (dips ur cervix lower)... and try not to stress - easier said than done, I know - I dont think I take that advice myself, but its the same advice that EVERYONE on this planet seems to give me... "try and relax" "dont stress" "dont think about it"... ugh,.... but yeh... if you can do that, I'm sureee it cant hurt  lol. 

Oh and try and get rid of as many air bubbles as you can before you inject.... 

Thats all I can think of right now.... :dust:


----------



## bluerose2012

Mom At Heart said:


> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom At Heart said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...
> 
> Any updates ? how are you all doing ?
> 
> :)
> 
> hi hun well just started b6 dont know how long i have to take it for lol not going to be a good month for trying this month my fertile window is from 20th july but fella got his appointment through for his sperm test and its on the 24th typical we cant have any sex or anything for 3 days before so can only dtd 20th and 24 after hes had it done but then sperm wont be strong enough but theres always next month depending on what his sperm test says xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Bluerose :)
> 
> Its great that you started the B6, I'm sure you will get some benefit from that.... I'm a bit hesitant to start since my LP is normal and I"m afraid of messing that up.
> 
> Having said that, this month for me was a bit weird, I'm charting and FF said taht I OV on day 11 instead of my normal day 14/15.... which is odd... I think I OV day 13 this cycle and timed everything around day 14/15... so I'm hoping I'm not out, b/c if it really was on day 11 - then I would have missed the window :(
> 
> Even if you dtd on the 20 and 24, I still think you have a good chance :) My DH's test is tomorrow !! lol. My fertile window was last week tho.... fxed that both of our DH's results come back favourable :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...



me too hun gl on the test.............ive just been on mymonthlycycles and im due to ov on the 19th which its great lol so gonna dtd on the 17th n 19th so heres hoping lol x


----------



## adroplet

Mom At Heart said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> cd7 and will be doing at home AI for the 3rd time. have been using preseed and soft cups along with fertility meds. IUIs just didnt work....just made me broke.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated! thanks.
> 
> Welcome :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear that IUI didnt work..... my gyne told me to try that if I dont get preg by the 8th month, which is now :( So i have an apt to see her next week to inquire and possibly start that route. I dunno, I'm a bit apprehensive about that.
> 
> I've been doing AI at home... using preseed as well... keep your hips elevated for 30 mins after... try and have an O after you inseminate (dips ur cervix lower)... and try not to stress - easier said than done, I know - I dont think I take that advice myself, but its the same advice that EVERYONE on this planet seems to give me... "try and relax" "dont stress" "dont think about it"... ugh,.... but yeh... if you can do that, I'm sureee it cant hurt  lol.
> 
> Oh and try and get rid of as many air bubbles as you can before you inject....
> 
> Thats all I can think of right now.... :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!

I belive (so does my acupuncturist) that I have Autoimmune Implantation Dysfunction. Since i do suffer from endometriosis, it is very well this. Actually anyone can have this and not know it. They need to do specialized testing that many medical groups just will not do. 
https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf.../understanding-immunologic-implantation_16-2/
This is the only thing that explains my 'unexplained infertility'
So md and I have decided to add (for now) Dexamethasone to this cycle and cross our fingers.


----------



## silverbell30

hi bluerose how are you ? i was just reading that your taking b6 yay what strength did you get ? i think the 17th and the 19th is the perfect time for inseminating esp before ovulation , i did that the month i got my bfp , cos when you think about it sperm can live in the body for 48 hours or even longer so there is already sperm there when we actually ovulate oooo have my fingers crossed hun lots of baby dust:dust: hi mom at heart hows you ? are you in the tww ? ive had my fingers crossed for you :hugs: how many times did you insem this month ? i well he managed 5 times on the lucky month although at the end there was hardly anything there :haha: didint say that to him though :haha: lots and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## silverbell30

hi adroplet , ive been ttc for over two years , decided due to probs with patner that we would try self insemination , i think it took about 7 months to get my bfp , the actuall process off doing it this way in the end was fine , i think and am sure that the other ladies would agree with me is the rollercoaster off emtions that come with it is so hard , thats why i think this forum is so great , any questions babe let me know :hugs:


----------



## Mom At Heart

silverbell30 said:


> hi bluerose how are you ? i was just reading that your taking b6 yay what strength did you get ? i think the 17th and the 19th is the perfect time for inseminating esp before ovulation , i did that the month i got my bfp , cos when you think about it sperm can live in the body for 48 hours or even longer so there is already sperm there when we actually ovulate oooo have my fingers crossed hun lots of baby dust:dust: hi mom at heart hows you ? are you in the tww ? ive had my fingers crossed for you :hugs: how many times did you insem this month ? i well he managed 5 times on the lucky month although at the end there was hardly anything there :haha: didint say that to him though :haha: lots and lots of baby dust :dust:

Hey Silverbell !

So happy you're still keeping in touch with this forum :thumbup: How are you feeling ? What symptoms have you had so far ? :cloud9:

Yes, I am in the 2ww - we BD 3 times every other day. This cycle has been a bit weird for me... FF said I OV on day 11 (wayyyy to early), I think it was day 13 (still early, my norm is day 14/15). Sooo, AF is due this Saturday (if we go by my calculations) or this Wed if we take FF. Had a huge sudden drop in my bbt yesterday and today had spotting. Sooooo I'm praying its implantation bleeding, but I'm not sure... have the cramps and all that goes along with AF, so I'm a bit :growlmad: I hope AF doesnt come early though, b/c that will screw up my next cycle. 

Next cycle I might try doing it every other day again but for longer, maybe 5-7 times :shrug:

Question for the whole forum... do you guys wait until the 'sample' turns into liquid before inseminating or just do it while its thick ? I've always done it immediately, never waited for it to be liquid - just wondering if there's any benefit to this (e.g. less air bubbles, or anything) ? 

:hugs:


----------



## bluerose2012

Mom At Heart said:


> silverbell30 said:
> 
> 
> hi bluerose how are you ? i was just reading that your taking b6 yay what strength did you get ? i think the 17th and the 19th is the perfect time for inseminating esp before ovulation , i did that the month i got my bfp , cos when you think about it sperm can live in the body for 48 hours or even longer so there is already sperm there when we actually ovulate oooo have my fingers crossed hun lots of baby dust:dust: hi mom at heart hows you ? are you in the tww ? ive had my fingers crossed for you :hugs: how many times did you insem this month ? i well he managed 5 times on the lucky month although at the end there was hardly anything there :haha: didint say that to him though :haha: lots and lots of baby dust :dust:
> 
> Hey Silverbell !
> 
> So happy you're still keeping in touch with this forum :thumbup: How are you feeling ? What symptoms have you had so far ? :cloud9:
> 
> Yes, I am in the 2ww - we BD 3 times every other day. This cycle has been a bit weird for me... FF said I OV on day 11 (wayyyy to early), I think it was day 13 (still early, my norm is day 14/15). Sooo, AF is due this Saturday (if we go by my calculations) or this Wed if we take FF. Had a huge sudden drop in my bbt yesterday and today had spotting. Sooooo I'm praying its implantation bleeding, but I'm not sure... have the cramps and all that goes along with AF, so I'm a bit :growlmad: I hope AF doesnt come early though, b/c that will screw up my next cycle.
> 
> Next cycle I might try doing it every other day again but for longer, maybe 5-7 times :shrug:
> 
> Question for the whole forum... do you guys wait until the 'sample' turns into liquid before inseminating or just do it while its thick ? I've always done it immediately, never waited for it to be liquid - just wondering if there's any benefit to this (e.g. less air bubbles, or anything) ?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i got told to leave the sperm for about 5-10 mins befor imseminating but didnt work for me


----------



## 30Poppy

Probably a silly question but what do you do in terms of sterilising the equipment (syringe/pot etc)? Do you just run under hot tap or do you do something more involved? Just concerned about sperms dying before they even get inserted if equipment not correctly cleaned etc! thanks


----------



## bluerose2012

silverbell30 said:


> hi bluerose how are you ? i was just reading that your taking b6 yay what strength did you get ? i think the 17th and the 19th is the perfect time for inseminating esp before ovulation , i did that the month i got my bfp , cos when you think about it sperm can live in the body for 48 hours or even longer so there is already sperm there when we actually ovulate oooo have my fingers crossed hun lots of baby dust:dust: hi mom at heart hows you ? are you in the tww ? ive had my fingers crossed for you :hugs: how many times did you insem this month ? i well he managed 5 times on the lucky month although at the end there was hardly anything there :haha: didint say that to him though :haha: lots and lots of baby dust :dust:

hi hun only taking 50mg at the mo dtd last night due to ov 19th gonna dtd the 19th too so hopefully but knowing my luck as nothing seems to be working got my opks this morning so did one not sure if ive had my surge or will get surge tonight going to do another opk later that way ill know xx


----------



## bluerose2012

30Poppy said:


> Probably a silly question but what do you do in terms of sterilising the equipment (syringe/pot etc)? Do you just run under hot tap or do you do something more involved? Just concerned about sperms dying before they even get inserted if equipment not correctly cleaned etc! thanks

i never used the same one again always used new one i got from docs hun


----------



## Mom At Heart

30Poppy said:


> Probably a silly question but what do you do in terms of sterilising the equipment (syringe/pot etc)? Do you just run under hot tap or do you do something more involved? Just concerned about sperms dying before they even get inserted if equipment not correctly cleaned etc! thanks

Hi,

I was told not to use soap and to just run it under hot tap water and clean it that way. I've replaced my syringe once in the past 6 months.

I used to use a new preseed applicator every time, but read on here that you can clean it the same way as the syringe and re-use, so I've been doing that the past few times, b/c those are hard to get without buying a new tube. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mom At Heart

adroplet said:


> Mom At Heart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> cd7 and will be doing at home AI for the 3rd time. have been using preseed and soft cups along with fertility meds. IUIs just didnt work....just made me broke.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated! thanks.
> 
> Welcome :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear that IUI didnt work..... my gyne told me to try that if I dont get preg by the 8th month, which is now :( So i have an apt to see her next week to inquire and possibly start that route. I dunno, I'm a bit apprehensive about that.
> 
> I've been doing AI at home... using preseed as well... keep your hips elevated for 30 mins after... try and have an O after you inseminate (dips ur cervix lower)... and try not to stress - easier said than done, I know - I dont think I take that advice myself, but its the same advice that EVERYONE on this planet seems to give me... "try and relax" "dont stress" "dont think about it"... ugh,.... but yeh... if you can do that, I'm sureee it cant hurt  lol.
> 
> Oh and try and get rid of as many air bubbles as you can before you inject....
> 
> Thats all I can think of right now.... :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I belive (so does my acupuncturist) that I have Autoimmune Implantation Dysfunction. Since i do suffer from endometriosis, it is very well this. Actually anyone can have this and not know it. They need to do specialized testing that many medical groups just will not do.
> https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf.../understanding-immunologic-implantation_16-2/
> This is the only thing that explains my 'unexplained infertility'
> So md and I have decided to add (for now) Dexamethasone to this cycle and cross our fingers.Click to expand...

Hi !

I posted a reply and not sure what happened to it. So I shall re-write. 

Sorry to hear about your condition; I have never heard of that before. Fxed that the dexamethasone works for you !! :thumbup:

Your OV chart looks good so far.... so thats a positive sign :happydance: 

Here's mine (hope the link works): https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d2e15 

Sending positive vibes to us all :):):):)


----------



## adroplet

I need to vent!

I was to do my 2nd insemination for this cycle today, cd 13, and my donor just left me a message saying he wont be able to donate today because he has got unexpected plans....he is going to the midnight showing of the new Batman movie. :growlmad: WTF!! Seriously! My partner is devastated, i can tell but she wont say anything to not upset me. I just have to keep positive i guess and hope that the insemination we did on Tues works and the spermies stay alive till tonight.
Does anyone know how long fresh unwashed sperm lives in the body for? I know it's longer than frozen and washed. I need hope here!!! help.


----------



## Curlysusan

You are in luck! Unwashed fresh sperm can live 5 to 7 days inside the female reproductive tract. I'm sure you have super ninja swimmers that are stealthily awaiting to ambush your wee egg. 

I'm sorry your donor blew you both off. That has got to be disappointing and frustrating. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a BFP.


----------



## adroplet

Curlysusan said:


> You are in luck! Unwashed fresh sperm can live 5 to 7 days inside the female reproductive tract. I'm sure you have super ninja swimmers that are stealthily awaiting to ambush your wee egg.
> 
> I'm sorry your donor blew you both off. That has got to be disappointing and frustrating. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a BFP.

Thank you so much Curlysusan for your help. I have been trying to relax and think positive thoughts and not give up on those spermies that did make it up there and hope they are not tired. My BBT jumped up this morning so great sign I ovulayed yesterday.
Thanks!!!:hugs:


----------



## Vic20581

Hia all
Sorry to but in on ur thread, but jus read through loads of this thread. Congrats on all the bfps. 
Im lookin into AI, registered on a few sites n talkin to a few guys. I jus dont want to rush into it. Im also not sure if maybe i want a friend to be a donor, at least then the child wud have a father figure around. I see alot of u have partners so prob wont effect u. 
Wud jus be interested to keep an eye on here, for tips etc.
Vic x


----------



## bluerose2012

hi all just seeing how every one is doing hope the one who got bfp are doing ok tc all xx 4 days left until testing was positive the other day but im not to sure now anyway will keep u informed


----------



## Mom At Heart

bluerose2012 said:


> hi all just seeing how every one is doing hope the one who got bfp are doing ok tc all xx 4 days left until testing was positive the other day but im not to sure now anyway will keep u informed

OMG you saw a postive !! Thats fantastic newsss :) Fx for you !!! I'm sure the outcome will be great :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluerose2012

Mom At Heart said:


> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi all just seeing how every one is doing hope the one who got bfp are doing ok tc all xx 4 days left until testing was positive the other day but im not to sure now anyway will keep u informed
> 
> OMG you saw a postive !! Thats fantastic newsss :) Fx for you !!! I'm sure the outcome will be great :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

noooooooooooooooo i was feeling positive hahaha


----------



## Mom At Heart

bluerose2012 said:


> Mom At Heart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi all just seeing how every one is doing hope the one who got bfp are doing ok tc all xx 4 days left until testing was positive the other day but im not to sure now anyway will keep u informed
> 
> OMG you saw a postive !! Thats fantastic newsss :) Fx for you !!! I'm sure the outcome will be great :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooo i was feeling positive hahahaClick to expand...

Ohhhhhhhh my bad ! :dohh: :rofl: lol

Well my fingers are still crossed for you :thumbup: Hoping you get your 'positive' news !

Keep ur spirits up my friend ! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## bluerose2012

Mom At Heart said:


> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom At Heart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluerose2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi all just seeing how every one is doing hope the one who got bfp are doing ok tc all xx 4 days left until testing was positive the other day but im not to sure now anyway will keep u informed
> 
> OMG you saw a postive !! Thats fantastic newsss :) Fx for you !!! I'm sure the outcome will be great :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooooo i was feeling positive hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh my bad ! :dohh: :rofl: lol
> 
> Well my fingers are still crossed for you :thumbup: Hoping you get your 'positive' news !
> 
> Keep ur spirits up my friend ! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

i am trying hun honest.one min im feeling positive next im not ive had sore boobs for 3 days not and i never get sore boobs till 2 days before af due had twinges and crampring to be will will see took a test today but was neg but im only 8dpo so gonna wait atleast another 4 days


----------



## silverbell30

hiya bluerose , havent been on forum for a bit , just been reading your posts my fingers are crossed for you babe , 50mg of b6 is what i took to , have you noticed any diffrence with ecwm ? it can help with implantaion apprentley so keep taking it you never know :thumbup: ooo lots of baby dust :dust::dust: hi mom at heart , im good thanks , as sick as a dog but am very happy , how are you ? with the syringe thing i just tapped the top to get air bubbels out , put it underneath my arm to keep it warmish while i got into postion :blush: then about no more than two mins inserted , its hard to know what to do isnt it ? i was reading all diffrent times , up to half an hour on a radatior was one off them !!! i dont think so!! :haha: lots of baby dust xxxxxx:dust::dust: i dont want to leave this thread untill you ladies get your bfps xxxxxxx


----------



## bluerose2012

silverbell30 said:


> hiya bluerose , havent been on forum for a bit , just been reading your posts my fingers are crossed for you babe , 50mg of b6 is what i took to , have you noticed any diffrence with ecwm ? it can help with implantaion apprentley so keep taking it you never know :thumbup: ooo lots of baby dust :dust::dust: hi mom at heart , im good thanks , as sick as a dog but am very happy , how are you ? with the syringe thing i just tapped the top to get air bubbels out , put it underneath my arm to keep it warmish while i got into postion :blush: then about no more than two mins inserted , its hard to know what to do isnt it ? i was reading all diffrent times , up to half an hour on a radatior was one off them !!! i dont think so!! :haha: lots of baby dust xxxxxx:dust::dust: i dont want to leave this thread untill you ladies get your bfps xxxxxxx

No i stopped taking it when I ovulated lol didn't notice ewcm butit did make me ovulate 2days early lol


----------



## Mom At Heart

Hi Ladies,

Any updates to share ? 

Sending good vibez :)


----------



## bluerose2012

Mom At Heart said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any updates to share ?
> 
> Sending good vibez :)


nope only that ive decided not to carry on trying..tbh i was only trying as partner didnt have any kids but weve had a good talk and decided to stop im 40 now hun my kid 20 next month and i really dont want to try again hows u doing x


----------



## Mom At Heart

bluerose2012 said:


> Mom At Heart said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any updates to share ?
> 
> Sending good vibez :)
> 
> 
> nope only that ive decided not to carry on trying..tbh i was only trying as partner didnt have any kids but weve had a good talk and decided to stop im 40 now hun my kid 20 next month and i really dont want to try again hows u doing xClick to expand...

Hi BlueRose,

Well, they say it happens when you stop trying ! lol. So... I'm sure if its in the cards, it will happen for you no matter what :) In a way it might be better, b/c you'll be more relaxed and not stressing over this. 

I wish I had that courage to let it go, but I dont. I"m onto my 9th month of trying.... OV this week, so hopefully it works this time. DH and I also talked it over, and figure we will try for a few more months and if it doesnt happen we will turn to IVF. My gyne is ready to refer me right now, but the hubby wants to give it a fair shot before we commit to that. 

I'm feeling more positive since that decision, so thats one less thing to stress about - which hopefully will bring some good luck !! 

My fingers are still crossed for you - you never know ! 

Hugs :flower:


----------

